# Help for Elijah!



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Elijah, I wanted to be sure you would see this so I didn't want to put it under and old post or send a private message. I wasn't sure you could access. I ran accross this today and I thought you might find it helpful. If you go to this site there is a section called the happy and healthy Cockatiel and a heading under that talks about handling and training. I think it will give you the confidence to know you are doing it right! Good Luck. You can do it! here's the address http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/cockatiels/CockatielProfile.htm


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  i will have a look i am very close to selling her its not fair one her


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Close to selling her? You have had her FIVE days. You've been on here and asked all the right questions, we have given you the answers that you need, we have told you again and again that you need to give her time, five months down the line I could understand, but five days..........she hasn't even learnt her name yet! If you are thinking that way, then maybe it would be better if you sold her. I don't want to sound horrible, but you obviously haven't got the patience or the inclination to give her a chance, so yes, I agree with you, it's not fair on her.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

you dont sound mean at all, i really wan to gie her the chance but i am just to scared to try 

i dont want you all to hate me or think i am cruel, i do loe her and would loe her to be tame but for some reason she wont i hae tryed loads today, spent a lot of time with her as mum toke hermione out, but nothing seems to be working 

i am stuck, i am just to scared of her and i think she knows this, i am really sorry


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

If you are really that much afraid of her, then put an advert in the local free ads paper and I'm sure you will find her a new home. If I lived nearer to you, I would take her, but I'm about 400 miles away.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i hae just sat in front of the cage with the door open, just looking at her i loe her to much to sell her, and lets face it if i hated her so much i wouldnt be so upset so i got some millet and put my bare hand in, she more or less hoped straight on, yes she was attrcted to me writst things as a toy but she steped up n to my ther hand to get some millet, 

i think facing selling her in face i relaxed odd i know, maybe its a sign


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If you follow the steps on that website I think you will be successful. I have heard of something called cage aggression but it is usually associated with dogs. I have noticed however that a bird that would never step up on my hand from the cage did so happily from the floof. One of the things it suggested is to train the bird to get onto a stick if it is a biter. I bet if you got a wooden spoon to get her out of the cage she would be gentle once out. Also I'm not sure if anyone has ever told you about the proper way to get them to step up. If you put a finger or wooden spoon just above her feet and touch her belly she will just naturally step onto whatever is touching her. It's just a natural response not a trick. Although I guess you could say there's a trick to it!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

out of my 11 tiels 4 of them bieng babies I can only touch one this includes stepping up her sitting on my shoulder, preening my hair, giving me kisses, the rest run or fly from me, hiss at me, peck at me, or down right bite me........ I do not want to sell any of them just because they're not tame. and only having the bird 5 days is in no way shape or form enough time for the bird to earn your trust. it takes patience, I've had most of these tiels for a year and still can't come near them, I can't get near any of my budgies w/out them flying off had the majority of them for a year . it doesn't bother me one bit that none of them are tame. I like sitting in the bird room and watching them fly around, and interact with eachother and listen to them chirp and sing to each other - that makes my day a whole lot better. 

some birds take a while to adapt and earn trust, you can't give up just because your afraid to be bitten. I've been bitten more times then I can count, from budgies, to tiels to a Quaker who hates me with a passion - he does everything in his power to attack me I've had him one year since July 17th, and I have no intentions in giving him up. even know he hates me dearly. he's pierced my boob for crying out loud! that ain't love!

Give the bird time, with time, and patience comes a tame bird.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> If you follow the steps on that website I think you will be successful. I have heard of something called cage aggression but it is usually associated with dogs. I have noticed however that a bird that would never step up on my hand from the cage did so happily from the floof. One of the things it suggested is to train the bird to get onto a stick if it is a biter. I bet if you got a wooden spoon to get her out of the cage she would be gentle once out. Also I'm not sure if anyone has ever told you about the proper way to get them to step up. If you put a finger or wooden spoon just above her feet and touch her belly she will just naturally step onto whatever is touching her. It's just a natural response not a trick. Although I guess you could say there's a trick to it!


birds have cage aggression and some have it very badly, I can not touch or come near my Quakers cage with out him coming at me to attack me. 

cage aggression isn't normally in tiels and smaller birds though, yet not uncommon just doesn't happen as often as bigger birds


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I totally agree out of the 8 I have only one is ready to step up everytime I offer a hand. Others are moderately calm, step up sometimes. One is completely wild but is curious about me and comes close enough to look at me, sees me with the other birds but if I reach for him he's gone. That's OK. It's just his personality. I don't demand anything from him. I am content to provide for his needs and watch him interact with his flock. His best friend is my tamest bird. Go figure!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would give her more time. Birds are not the same as a cat or dog. I was worried about getting bitten before until I realized that it might hurt but it won't kill me. I also have a cat who if he decided to bite me would be alot worse than 10 tiels biting my hand at the same time. If you are still to afraid of her after 5 months than I would find her a new home with someone who not be afraid of her.


----------

